# Kim Kardashian



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting comparison.  I absolutely love Monica Bellucci (she's my girl-crush)


----------



## aliciaz727 (Sep 6, 2007)

i love monica bellucci too! she's one of those people who should never grow old.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aliciaz727* 

 
_i love monica bellucci too! she's one of those people who should never grow old._

 
She looks fantastic at 43!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, not at all. Monica Belluci is gorgeous and a wonderful actress and Kim Kardashian is just another socialite with a rich daddy and who got famous because of a sex tape.


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2007)

Monica Bellucci is gorgeous.  KK is not nearly as pretty imo, although I can see your point they are similar in those pics.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2007)

Monica Bellucci is attractive but I think Kim is moreso.  I will say that they do favor each other a bit in those pictures, though.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 8, 2007)

I think they're both attractive, but personally I think KK is just another pretty girl whereas Monica Bellucci has that old-Hollywood, va-va-voom glamour like Sophia Loren, Gina Lollobrigida etc.






Sorry if the pic is huge I couldn't resize it


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Monica as more classy and refined, while I tend to see Kim as.. not so classy. Kim kind of leans a bit more towards "men's magazine" hot IMO.


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 8, 2007)

Monica Bellucci definetly exudes class. If you look at the way their makeup is applied, though it is the same look (smoky eyes, pale lips), Monica Bellucci looks more refined, whereas Kim's makeup  leans more towards that whole "tan skin/dark eyes/peachypink huge lips" porn look. There is something about her features (maybe the lips?) that screams fake. Gotta love her hair though. She has the shiniest hair I have ever seen.

By the way, that picture posted above of Monica Bellucci, with the deep décolleté:* Hubba Hubba*. That woman is smoldering wow! See how sultry she looks without entering the slutty zone?


----------

